

Show HN: Test your Ruby Blocks knowledge with this quiz we built - rishtal
http://rubyquiz.bottega8.com/

======
hackerboos
Some of your questions are wrong:

    
    
        irb(main):001:0> data = [1,2]
        => [1, 2]
        irb(main):002:0> total = 10
        => 10
        irb(main):003:0> data.each { |x| total += x }
        => [1, 2]
        irb(main):004:0> puts total
        13
        => nil
    

===

    
    
        What is proper syntax for a block?
    
        A.  { |x| puts x }
        B.  do |x| puts x end
        C.  ->(x) { puts x}
        D.  A & B
        E.  B & C
        F.  A & C
    

I answered A & B which your quiz says is wrong.

You might want to read this and rewrite your quiz...

[http://awaxman11.github.io/blog/2013/08/05/what-is-the-
diffe...](http://awaxman11.github.io/blog/2013/08/05/what-is-the-difference-
between-a-block/)

